# Is There A Way to Insert a Post Between a Couple of Other Posts?



## the Jester (Dec 29, 2004)

The thread in question is my burgeoning homebrewed monster index.  More and more I think I want to spread the index over 3-5 posts (it's going to be _huge_!), but I'd like them to be in the first page of the thread and I'd like them to run consequetively in order.  Unfortunately, the thread's now on page 2 and I didn't think about it until fairly recently, and I don't have 2 posts in a row anywhere in that thread.  Is there a way for me to insert a couple of posts in there somewhere??

Thanks!


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 29, 2004)

Not without around 100+ hours of recoding.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 29, 2004)

I think you're best off just starting a new thread, truth be told.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 29, 2004)

Did not do it as an attachment did you...[shakes head]...told you so...[shakes head]    

You MAY want to use edit, re-posting, but I would make sure you had your data saved.   :\


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 29, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, the thread's now on page 2 and I didn't think about it until fairly recently, and I don't have 2 posts in a row anywhere in that thread. Is there a way for me to insert a couple of posts in there somewhere??



 Maybe a friendly moderator could delete some of the intervening posts that don't pertain too much to it? It's about the same, and I think you'd get four posts at the start this way.


----------



## the Jester (Dec 30, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Maybe a friendly moderator could delete some of the intervening posts that don't pertain too much to it? It's about the same, and I think you'd get four posts at the start this way.




This was my fallback... I was hoping to avoid asking a mod to do it if I could, but... don't see a way!  Before I do this I want to make sure none of the posters in question mind.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 2, 2005)

Pretty sure I _can_ insert posts by you, but it will badly mess up the thread's views count.

(Method: Copy thread. Kill all posts in the copy except for the first. Copy this one-post thread as often as necessary. Merge everything.)

I wouldn't try it with a huge thread but a 2 page thread is not a problem.

If you want me to do it, gimme a link and say how many extra posts you need.

*edit*
This kind of work requires a lot of close attention to detail, so here's a detailed step-by-step guide for any mod who wants to do it - just in case.  Not to say y'all can't do it without this, it's just that it's very easy to forget a step and mess the work up. I almost forgot to Physically Remove at one point, for example. Not the worst mistake but it would have taken some extra work to clean it up.
[sblock]
First of all, keep in mind that posts will be sorted in chronological order. Several posts with the same posting date (the creation of which is the point here) will appear right after each other and thus before other posters' posts.
Second, if the thread in question is a big list of links, be aware that links linking directly to single posts in the thread will be messed up by this because the order of posts in the thread will change. However, links linking to a specific post in a thread are not affected.

*Step 1*
Go to the thread in question.
Select Thread Tools -> Move/Copy Thread.
Type in 'Copy' under New Subject. (Or whatever. Just make sure to name it something other than the original thread.)
Under Destination Forum, select Copy Thread to destination forum.

You now have a shiny copy of the thread.

*Step 2*
Go to the copy. Make sure it's really the copy and not the original. 
Select Thread Tools -> Close Thread
Select Thread Tools -> Delete Posts
Uncheck the Delete box on all posts you want to keep.
Change Delete Options to Physically Remove. (This is _very_ important.)
Click Delete Posts.
After the posts have been deleted, select Thread Tools -> Bump thread. (This way, you can't lose sight of it.)
Note: It's probably a good idea to edit out the content of the posts at this point.

Your copy now only consists of the posts you wanted.
If these posts suffice for your purposes, go to Step 3. If you need more copies, do what's described under Step 1 _with the copy_ and then Merge the two copies as described under Step 3 (substituting 'copy A' for 'original thread' and 'copy B' for 'copy'). Repeat this as often as necessary to get the posts you need, doubling the posts each time.
When you're done, go to the original thread and Merge the thread now containing all copies in.
Note: After merging two copies, select Thread Tools -> Bump thread before proceeding with something else.

*Step 3*
Go to the original thread.
Select Thread Tools -> Merge Threads
Paste the URL _of the copy_ under URL of the Thread to be Merged
Click Merge Threads.[/sblock]


----------



## the Jester (Jan 3, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Pretty sure I _can_ insert posts by you, but it will badly mess up the thread's views count.
> 
> (Method: Copy thread. Kill all posts in the copy except for the first. Copy this one-post thread as often as necessary. Merge everything.)
> 
> ...




Darkness, you rock!!

Here's the thread.  If you could give me about five blank posts between the index thread and the next post, that would rule.   Thank you very much!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 3, 2005)

Link doesn't work. 

Search turned up this. I presume that's the one?

edit - Ok, disregard PM. I saw on the thread's second page that it's the one so I went ahead and did it. I gave you additional 6 posts (two posts copied three times each).
It was quite a bit of work but I think it was worth it.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 5, 2005)

Thank you so much, Darkness!!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 6, 2005)

Glad I could help, mate.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 9, 2005)

whoo boy!  good to know, but not something i would want to try unless i absolutely had to.    thanks!  

and, i got your PM a few days ago, but i can't respond to PMs when logged in at work.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 9, 2005)

Yeah, it's slightly complicated.  I wouldn't want to do it very often either.


----------

